# Comparison between different Nicrew LEDs?



## Enriched (Feb 7, 2019)

I am looking for a light that will fit into the hood on my aquarium and some of the NICREW lights look like they will be a good fit. My concern is that the light will sit about 18-19" above the substrate. My setup will be low-tech and I don't plan on growing any carpet, but I want to be sure shorter plants like anubius will get enough light at that depth. 

The two NICREW lights I am trying to compare are the ClassicLED Plus and the Deluxe BrightLED. NICREW's website has very little info. Most of the info I have found was on Amazon.

ClassicLED Plus info:

60 White + 12 Blue + 2 Red + 2 Green + 2 Purple
6500 Kelvin
850 Lumens
4500 LUX @ 12"
15 Watts

Deluxe BrightLED info:

38 White + 4 Blue
7500 Kelvin
1200 Lumens
5000 LUX @ 12"
18 Watts

I would really like to see PAR values and the color spectrum of these lights but I cannot find that online. It seems obvious that the ClassicPlus has better reds since the Kelvin is lower and the Deluxe doesn't have any red LEDs. However, I like the brighter lights of the Deluxe with the depth of my tank. 

Please let me know which of these two lights would be better for me, and if there are any better lights you know of that will fit into a hood under 24" long and about 4" wide. Thanks!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

4500 Lux is approx. 60 PAR

https://www.waveformlighting.com/horticulture/convert-lux-to-ppfd-online-calculator


----------



## Enriched (Feb 7, 2019)

Thank you! That's helpful. I'll see if I can find some other PAR ratings with 12" and 18" depth so I can get a close estimate for my depth.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Enriched said:


> Thank you! That's helpful. I'll see if I can find some other PAR ratings with 12" and 18" depth so I can get a close estimate for my depth.



Est. 40 @ 18"
light falloff, though generally logarithmic has sort of a linear-ish area..
60 par at 12" 30 par at 24"..


See solid blue current line..
https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/184368-lighting-aquarium-par-instead-watts.html


----------

